
Everything you need to know about Web Storage - softvar
https://github.com/softvar/awesome-web-storage
======
kaishiro
This is a nice little resource. One positive about cookies that may be missing
(but is admittedly a bit of an edge case) is that they're your only option for
storing auth/bearer tokens across subdomains if that's a use case you need to
support (e.g. a dashboard that stays auth'd across language specific
subdomains - de.example.com, es.example.com, etc). As far as I know, being
able to store the token against the apex .example.com is something you can
really only do with cookies (when it comes to default web storage options).

~~~
softvar
This is really worth mentioning.

------
fbcpck
The list should include IndexedDB. It’s not part of Web Storage API but it’s
still a “Web storage”.

~~~
softvar
That's on my list. Will add.

